# Free Halloween video loops where to find / favorite site?



## GamblinFool

Interested as well,
Spent a lot on the projector and want to put off spending money on clips to next year.
Thought for sure there is something out there for free, but haven't found it.


----------



## vonroll

YouTube has quite a few. Just use searches such as "Singing pumpkins", "Singing Skeleton", "Floating ghost", "Halloween Projection", "Grim Ghosts", "Madame Leota", "visual art", "Weird video", etc. You will have to have a download manager of some sort installed in your web browser. Anything with a black background will work for a projection. You will then want to edit the video to your specs. I've used my iPad to edit with Pinnacle Studio. It's reasonably priced too. Then transfer your videos back and forth with box (box.com). Drop your edits to a stick or DVD, and boom, done. Ok, it's harder than all that. ...and reminds me I still have edits to do.


----------



## gspice6

I found some here


https://cmssix.com/free-halloween-projections/


& have already edited the ones I like together. Plan to burn to DVD for the big night.


----------



## Rich B

Check the first post in this thread I started, it's a huge list of projection sources! *Projections*


----------



## Haunting Huetter

Rich B said:


> Check the first post in this thread I started, it's a huge list of projection sources! *Projections*


Awesome Thanks for all the info


----------

